

Tell HN: If you're running this years April Fools project, you're expendable - forgottenacc56

Nearly ready for the most hilarious day of the year?<p>Just remember if the CEO thinks that you&#x27;re just the right person to run this years bigger-than-ever April Fools hoax, you&#x27;ll also be first out the door when the downturn comes.<p>The CEO knows who is doing real work.
======
RodgerTheGreat
Sounds like you have an axe to grind. Maybe it's best to address this issue
directly rather than making passive-aggressive public posts in hopes that
whoever you're upset with will read them, or random strangers will agree with
you.

~~~
TodPunk
Indeed, you can tell more about the poster than about the demographic they
would like to be referring to. "Does not follow" arguments are often like
that. Still full of data, just not on the subject as much as on the speaker.

------
Fourkeys
High profile April Fools hoaxes can serve as a massive boost to brand
awareness and could be seen as a large scale marketing campaign.

That's my impression anyway, I've never worked anywhere that has done one.

------
venomsnake
Judging by some of blizzard's april fool's they put some of their prime talent
there. Depends on the company I suppose.

------
paulmatthijs
or he might promote the guy to Chief Jesting Officer and put him in charge of
company culture. He'd have my vote!

